# Conky lua problem



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 25, 2011)

I hope this is the right section on forum to ask this question. I am thinking to update my conky  I want to create rings and make it more beautiful.

```
conky -v
```
 return:

```
Conky 1.8.1 compiled Sat Dec 24 13:59:04 EET 2011 for FreeBSD 9.0-RC3 (amd64)

Compiled in features:

System config file: /usr/local/etc/conky/conky.conf
Package library path: /usr/local/lib/conky

 X11:
  * Xdamage extension
  * XDBE (double buffer extension)
  * Xft
  * ARGB visual

 Music detection:
  * MOC

 General:
  * math
  * config-output
  * Imlib2
  * iostats
  * ncurses
  * Lua

  Lua bindings:
[B]   * Cairo
   * Imlib2[/B]
```

Trying to load a lua file I get this error:

```
$ [B]Conky: llua_load: error loading module 'cairo' from file '/usr/local/lib/conky/libcairo.so':
	Undefined symbol "luaopen_cairo"[/B]
Conky: desktop window (e00003) is subwindow of root window (15a)
Conky: window type - normal
Conky: drawing to created window (0x5000002)
Conky: drawing to double buffer
[B]Conky: llua_do_call: function conky_conky execution failed: attempt to call a nil value[/B]
```

Also conky was searching cairo on /usl/local/lib/conky but libcairo.so was on /usr/local/lib. So I created a folder conky on /usr/local/lib and I linked cairo library into it.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

This should fix this problem

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=90146&postcount=3


----------

